# Where are some good websites to dowload free haunted house music?



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I spent a long time doing the same thing: searching the Internet looking for free creepy music.

It ended up being a lot more of a value (especially time-wise) to just buy a couple of good CDs from a couple of the best known names like "Midnight Syndicate" and "Shadow's Symphony". There are several places online where you can buy their CDs for about $15 each or less.

I talked with one of the members of Midnight Syndicate at Transworld this year, and found out that even for a professional haunt, they don't charge licensing fees to use their music, but you need to register your haunt with them at their website each year. They will send you a poster to display at your haunt that states that you use Midnight Syndicate music (helps with their marketing too, I'm sure).

I don't know if Shadow's Symphony works the same way.

Note: I'm not affiliated with either group, I just think their music is an awesome asset to the ambiance/atmosphere of any haunt.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Those looking for music with a haunted mansion feel should find the following freebies useful:

Ravensblight - I recommend "Locked Away" and “What Have You Done?”
Incompetech
Verse13
Prelude to a Nightmare - You can get a free album by joining their mailing list!
Repeatedviewing - The sidebar has links to more music
Public domain storm effects
Public domain animal sounds
MusOpen - has Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, Night on Bald Mountain, In The Hall of the Mountain King, and Swan Lake (as heard in Universal's "Dracula").

Other sources of free spooky music and effects include:

The Ambient Collective 
Darkmood
Sam Haynes 
Grave Tone Productions 
Anima Morte 
Tribal Gothic 
Rustyknife
Fauxrror
Gore Galore 
Buzz-Works 
Jon Glassett 

To build on Abunai's point, both Grave Tone Productions and Gore Galore have royalty-free policies like that of Midnight Syndicate. MusOpen and Incompetech also offer royalty-free use of their music, but don't offer free advertising like the others. If you want the extra exposure and visitors, it's definitely worth shelling out a few extra bucks.


----------

